
Acer’s new Chromebook confirms it: The price of computing is falling to zero - jonbaer
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/204204-acers-200-15-inch-chromebook-confirms-it-the-price-of-computing-is-falling-to-zero
======
higherpurpose
> It has a dual-core Intel Celeron N2830 processor

Atom, FYI (previous generation). There are faster (and cheaper) ARM chips
already, and Chrome OS is architecture agnostic.

